# Shaking/shivering. Help!



## laurence.scott (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

I've had my cockatiel, Chancy, for 2 months now and she's very cute and seems to be settling into her new home well. However...

She seems to be shaking and shivering a lot recently. It's particularly noticeable in her tail feather. At first, I thought this down to the cold weather so I've been turning the heating up but she still shakes sometimes.

What should I do from here? Is this normal?

Help!

Laurence & Chancy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is she bobbing her tail as she breathes, or is she shaking out/fanning her tailfeathers? The former is a sign of respiratory distress/illness, the latter is a sign of a happy bird. A video of the behavior would help.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> she still shakes sometimes.


Occasional shaking or shivering is normal although I don't know why they do it. If your bird seems to be healthy otherwise there probably isn't a problem. If you think she's cold, one option is to cover one end of the cage with a cloth or towel and then shine a lamp on it for heat. Or you could just let her "work through it". If she's allowed to experience slightly cool air she will respond by developing thicker down to keep herself warm.


----------

